# Mikes Mega Mixes



## Petrus (27/10/15)

Hi Guys. Help please. Urgently looking for ashy bac 6mg. Vapeclup @JakesSA got only 3mg, also wanting stock. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andre (27/10/15)

I can send you 12 mg, which you can dilute to 6 mg with the 3 mg?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

